# XM / Sirius add on?



## symbian (Aug 7, 2009)

Has anyone found a place to run the antenna back to the trunk for an add on satellite radio receiver?


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

symbian said:


> Has anyone found a place to run the antenna back to the trunk for an add on satellite radio receiver?


I have my antenna mounted to the lead edge of the trunk lid. 










The wire runs directly forward, and loops into the trunk. I have a small piece of duct tape on the underside of the trunk lid just to hold the wire in place. I then ran the wire along with the other wires that are attached to the right side trunk hinge. From there, there is an access hole thru the rear bulkhead the comes out behind the right rear side panel. From there, I ran it under the floor trim along the bottom of the passenger door, then behind the outboard passenger foot well kick panel, up and over the glove box and then behind the left side passenger upper console trim. 

I know it sounds like a job, but it really was not. Had to remove the glove, the left passenger upper console trim, passenger foot well kick plate, passenger door sill trim, rear seat (in order to remover the side trim) and the side trim panel. In all that there are really only a few screws. Most of the panels are clipped in place. Just be careful not to force any of the plastic trim, or you will break clips.

Here is how I mounted it. I needed to have easy access to remove the unit because I switch it back and forth between my GTO and my G8.










Hope this helps.

mac


----------

